# Your name in Japanese



## Cyndaquil

I was sort of interested what all of your names are in Japanese So you can post it here!

This is a Link to one of the many name translators they have.
http://www.rcs.k12.va.us/csjh/japanesename.htm
Please also try to do Your user name too!

Japanese Username:Shindekuiru.
Japanese Name:Buridejiru.


----------



## Eevee

if I actually NEED it in japanese I go with iibui or rekushi


----------



## cheesecake

Shideneyu! That's for me, Sydney. And the characters for Sydney in Japanese are under my username thingy.


----------



## Flazeah

According to the translator, my real name - Hannah - is Hannafu, and my username is Furazeafu.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Angela (my real name) = Anjira in Japanese, according to the translator. ANJIRA is attacking the city! Noooo~ (Yes, it makes me think of Godzilla for some reason. Godzira~)

Ariretsutsu Debunsuborougufu is Arylett Dawnsborough. Oh wow, that's longer than my really long user name in the first place! And complicated and repetitive too!


----------



## Murkrow

It says that Murkrow is Murukurobu.

iirc it's actually Yamikarasu.


----------



## Flareth

My name, Jackie, in Japanese: Jakukie

And now my username: Furarefu


----------



## Zora of Termina

Zora Reann Sumifu

Full name in Japanese.

Zora ofu Terumina

Username.


----------



## Dannichu

We learned how to write out our names in Japanese class a while back; Dannichu works in Japanese well - Danichu, while Danielle becomes Danieru. My last name, Rundle, becomes something like Runderu (or Lunderlu, which is too cute~). And my middle name - just because this is fun - is Kurisutina. 

I rabu Engrish. <3


----------



## Valor

Tyler = Chireru. I love how the one name I find to be rather annoying actually doesn't sound half bad in some foreign language.

Valor =Baroru. Uh, abstaining from commenting.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Real name: Rebekuka/Lebekuka
Fourm name: Is already Japanese. Ketsu means joy (not that it fits Ketsu...).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> We learned how to write out our names in Japanese class a while back; Dannichu works in Japanese well - Danichu, while Danielle becomes Danieru. My last name, Rundle, becomes something like Runderu (or Lunderlu, which is too cute~). And my middle name - just because this is fun - is Kurisutina.
> 
> I rabu Engrish. <3


Your name is Danielle Rundle? Ooh, I just have to say, that name sounds SO awesome~ <3 I don't know why, but I just like the way it sounds~


----------



## Flitterbie

Furitsuterubie. 

...Yeah, I don't know what to say.


----------



## spaekle

This translator is pretty off sometimes, but it says that it's just for fun so :p.

I'd estimate Spaekle would be something like "Supeekuru" and it gives it as "Supaekure".


----------



## Lord Shyguy

My real name, Kyle, is Kire and my Username is Rorude shiguyu. Mwee he he. :D


----------



## Shadowstar

Japanese usernames:
Shadowstar-Shidobusutaru(LONGNESS=HATE)
Twilight-Tsuuirigufutsu(O... kay.)
Moonshine-Moonshine(O-O what the heck?)
Moonlight-Moonrigufutsu
Shadow-Shidobu
Jewelstar-Jiuerusutaru
Abby-Absol-Abubi-abusoru

No way am I using my real one.


----------



## Linzys

This is funny. XD

Lindsey: Rindeseyu

Middle name: Ibonne

My last name: Serubogu  0___o;



..I like Ibonne. c:


Linzys: Awww, it made the computer freak out. XD;


----------



## allitersonance

Surprisingly my username is exactly the same :O


----------



## Athasan

For my real name, I get Natashi. It's... pretty much the same thing, just that the last "a" was turned into an "i"...

My username becomes Afusanu. Nice enough, I suppose. At least it isn't really long.

...Just for fun, my middle name becomes Erizabefu and my last name Eruresegu.


----------



## Dannichu

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Your name is Danielle Rundle? Ooh, I just have to say, that name sounds SO awesome~ <3 I don't know why, but I just like the way it sounds~


D'aww, thank you~

Both my family names are incredibly common where they come from - Rundle is one of the oldest families in Cornwall, and Duffy is probably the most stereotypical Irish name that doesn't begin with an O'.

While I hate the sexist tradition of the woman taking the man's name, I'm grateful I didn't end up being called Danni Duffy because that sounds the tiniest bit stupid.

You wouldn't believe how much trouble people seem to have spelling Rundle, though; I've had Randall, Rundel, Rundul, Rundell and all sorts.


----------



## Abwayax

Tests of mid-importance: 
Fragezeichen => Furajizeichinu
Abwayax => Abuwayaku
Number one-hundred => Nunberu one-funderedo
Kauchaomai => Kauchiomai
Professor Glitch => Purofususoru guritsuchi

Yes! Now I know how to say things that already sound perfectly fine in English, in the Language of Awesome Cartoons which ends up butchering the pronunciation a bit but that's alright because it's epic nihongo right


----------



## Renteura

Will: Uiruru
Full Name: Uiruriamu edeuin betsutsurideji fu ninfu


----------



## Coloursfall

My real name doesn't change. :3 Bceuase it's already Japanese.


----------



## Seritinajii

My real name, Julian - Jurianu. Of course though, the r could be r or l. 

Seritinajii - Serichinajii. Hmm, Ti becomes Chi. 

Too bad it's javascript. "Light" becomes "Rigufutsu".


----------



## OrangeAipom

I think the name needs to be spelt phonetically to work.


----------



## Cyndaquil

I do admit it has some problems. I found a better one last night but now I can't find it and my history won't open. But still its fun.
I think it makes my name much much cooler sounding.


----------



## surskitty

It returns Burijitsu, but Burijitto would likely work better. [shrug]

I'd probably go by Watakkonohana on Pokemon forums, though.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Tsurabisu is japanese for Travis...I like it. 

And Animorph is... Animorufupu...

Aside from the fupu, I like it!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Kureejie Massuguma.

Massuguma is Japanese for "Linoone", in case you don't know.


----------



## Flora

Reicheru is Jappie for Rachel.
Furora soshite Kaijin means Flora and Ashes.  I think.


----------



## Abwayax

Cyndaquil said:


> I think it makes my name much much cooler sounding.


"_much much_"? It basically bastardizes it.


----------



## spaekle

Also it's more or less pronounced the same, only with a Japanese accent. D:


----------



## Zhorken

oh god so many of these are so horribly wrong :(



			
				Cyndaquil said:
			
		

> Japanese Name:Buridejiru.


...What in the world is your name?  Bridgel?


----------



## surskitty

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> oh god so many of these are so horribly wrong :(


Indeed.  ; ; it makes me die a little


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Something along the lines of "Kaira", I assume.

I'm not going to brutalize it with that... that _thing._


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Dannichu said:


> D'aww, thank you~
> 
> Both my family names are incredibly common where they come from - Rundle is one of the oldest families in Cornwall, and Duffy is probably the most stereotypical Irish name that doesn't begin with an O'.
> 
> While I hate the sexist tradition of the woman taking the man's name, I'm grateful I didn't end up being called Danni Duffy because that sounds the tiniest bit stupid.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how much trouble people seem to have spelling Rundle, though; I've had Randall, Rundel, Rundul, Rundell and all sorts.


Danni Duffy! Then you could've been Danni Duffy, the Vampire Slayer. XD

Ooh, really? I didn't know that was common. Well, I learn something new everyday~

Oh yes, I think it's pretty sexist too... If I had my mother's name though, I think people would have even more trouble spelling it then they do now. XD 

My last name's a doozy to spell, apparently~ (Even though it's quite simple) So I know how you feel about people mispelling your last name. It's all foreign and people get confused the moment they realize it's not "Smith" or "Greenfield." Ahaha. Geez, how can they not spell Rundle? It's so simple, yet so awesome~ Randall. XD People can be so stupid with last names sometimes. ;:Sigh;;


----------



## Valor

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> oh god so many of these are so horribly wrong :(


Excuse me for being a real American.


----------



## Cyndaquil

Sorry my name is not Bridgel it is Very close to that only with an r at the end. Supposedly I am supposed to be a Builder of Bridges


----------



## Twilight

My user name in Japanese is Tsuuirigufutsu. And my real name Tanika is Tanika in Japanese.


----------



## Dewgong

Name is Vioretto, but Sumire also means Violet.

Username is Jugon(eru).

Done without the name translator, I don't need it.


----------



## @lex

Hm, Arekanderu. I had expected something like "Arekushanderu" - you know, the x and all. Then again, my Japanese sucks ^^ Alex becomes Areku, which is a lot cooler. @lex makes the whole thing go bananas :<


----------



## Charizard Morph

It says my name (Sarah) is Sarafu, but for some reason that doesn't sound right to me, it seems too close to my name in english.

Chirizarude morufupu.
Ok, I KNOW that's wrong. Charizard in Japanese is Rizardon, 
Where exactly did you find this site?


----------



## surskitty

@lex said:


> Hm, Arekanderu. I had expected something like "Arekushanderu" - you know, the x and all. Then again, my Japanese sucks ^^ Alex becomes Areku, which is a lot cooler. @lex makes the whole thing go bananas :<


That site sucks, that's probably a lot of it.  

I'd assume Arekusanderu/Arekusu.





Charizard Morph said:


> It says my name (Sarah) is Sarafu, but for some reason that doesn't sound right to me, it seems too close to my name in english.


It's trying to get the closest kana equivalent but it does a horrible job of it.

Sara.





> Chirizarude morufupu.
> Ok, I KNOW that's wrong. Charizard in Japanese is Rizardon


And anyway 'morph' = 'morf' phonetically = 'morufu'


Why are you surprised that this crappy "translator" sucks ass?


----------



## Charizard Morph

I wasn't suprised, i just needed something to complain about.


----------



## Invader Palkia

My first name (IRL) is Heafuru... lulz, it sounds silly...

My username is Inbaderu parukia. Interesting. It actually translated palkia right x3 I didn't think it would


----------



## surskitty

Well, seeing as the 'ru' in 'parukia' is an R/L sound....


----------



## Abwayax

This one I think is a bit more accurate


----------



## Invader Palkia

Number 100 said:


> This one I think is a bit more accurate


That one says my first name would be "Hiza". I like that name x3


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Username: Worusutsu Useruname Eberu.
Real name: Shiruke.


----------



## Nope

Rine Birujitsute Boruji

That's my real name in Japanese, it kinda awesome. Now you guess my real name >:D

and Bakuphoon will be...
Bakufupuonu

Bakun: Bakunu

Yay.

EDIT: Oh wait, the one Number 100 posted says:

Bakuphoon: Bekafun
Bakun: Bekan
Real name: Rain Bajitto Boojju

I like the other name better D:


----------



## Silversnow

The translator posted by Cyndaquil says my name is Shiruberusunobu. That, um, doesn't seem quite right... but I know very little about Japanese, so...
     And the translator posted by Number 100 says... that I'm  Shiruvasuno. That seems a little better.
     But actually I should be Ginyuki. I looked it up once in a fit of boredom. Oh well. *shrug*


----------



## Koori Renchuu

See my username, it's the Japanese transliteration of my name.


----------



## Zhorken

Isn't your last name "Lynch"? o.O  I'd go with rinchi.


----------



## Flora

I knew myt other list from memory (except for the "and") so I'll translate using the one Number 100 posted.

Rachel- Racheru
O_o


----------



## Flitterbie

Number 100 said:


> This one I think is a bit more accurate


I like this one better. It says my real name's Zeinzu and my username is Furittabi.


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

Debido? Eww...

Drifloon Rocks is Derifuroon rokukusu.

I think I dee a pattern here...


----------



## Cyndaquil

Number 100 said:


> This one I think is a bit more accurate


This One was the one I found a few days ago that I couldn't find again thanks:)


----------



## Flora

Flora and Ashes - Furooa anddo Ashizu

"Ashizu"...that's pretty.

"Furooa", however...not so much.  :D


----------



## Mercury

My real name: Peteru (okay, they just added a letter)
My Username: Merukuri (much better)


----------



## surskitty

Charteon said:


> Is it not Re-be-ka?


Rebekka, probably.





Drifloon Rocks said:


> Debido? Eww...


'David'?  I think people've used 'Debitto'.


----------



## Eevee

there are a lot of people in this thread calling the OP's link a translator and announcing what their names are "in Japanese"; I don't think most of you get how this works at all


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Mm'kay, let's take a look at that other one now. (The one Number 100 posted)

Arylett Dawnsborough is Aryaretto Donsubao. Hey there, now that sounds a lot better. Not only that, but now it's even shorter than my original name~

Angela is Enzera. I think I liked Anjira a bit better, actually. Enzera looks nothing like the original.


----------



## Cyndaquil

This is my new Japanese username:Shindekuiru
This is my new Japanese name:Buridoja
Yep its better :)


----------



## Abwayax

My current username is ナンバ ウアンハンドルツド, which is romanized as "Nanba Uanhandoruddo" (jesus that's a mouthful). Or ナンバ100 for short, which kinda looks nice I guess


----------



## surskitty

Number 100 said:


> My current username is ナンバ ウアンハンドルツド, which is romanized as "Nanba Uanhandoruddo" (jesus that's a mouthful). Or ナンバ100 for short, which kinda looks nice I guess


Isn't 'hyaku' '100'?  That'd probably be easier.  >:|


----------



## Harlequin

"Ewanu."


----------



## Flareth

My username done by Abb's/Number 100's translator: Fureresu

My name: Jaki


----------



## hopeandjoy

New one says Ribekka.

But there can't be two "k"s! I think...


----------



## Adriane

*Anderebu fumasu mofufutsutsururorensu*

Suuure.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Ketsu said:


> New one says Ribekka.
> 
> But there can't be two "k"s! I think...


It's because of the way the transliterator (note: not translator) works. A 'c' becomes a 'k' in Romaji. Since you put 2 C's in, it'll spit out 2 K's. It's really basic. Also, 2 consonants in Romaji mean that you pronounce it both at the end of the first syllable and the beginning at the syllable, but you do so kinda softly, so it does tend to come out as one sound to our ears.

http://www.keiichianimeforever.com/culture/japanese/nametranslator.html
This one works a lot better, it does more than transform letters from one to another.

RL Name: Zeffu, from Jeff
Forum Username: Rinkku. Obvious, no?


----------



## Flareon-Chan

According to the translator you provided, my real Japanese name is Arurisonu, my name being Allison. 

And, I typed in my username and it said it was Furareon-chinu! XDXDXD Sounds funny.


----------



## hopeandjoy

link008 said:


> It's because of the way the transliterator (note: not translator) works. A 'c' becomes a 'k' in Romaji. Since you put 2 C's in, it'll spit out 2 K's. It's really basic. Also, 2 consonants in Romaji mean that you pronounce it both at the end of the first syllable and the beginning at the syllable, but you do so kinda softly, so it does tend to come out as one sound to our ears.
> 
> http://www.keiichianimeforever.com/culture/japanese/nametranslator.html
> This one works a lot better, it does more than transform letters from one to another.


That's the one I used. But it IS more accurate than the other one.


----------



## OrangeAipom

I don't know what my username is. D: A Japanese translation just makes it seem long.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Do I still apply for this if I _am_ Japanese?

My name is たて りゅう ニコラス. I'd put the kanji in, but I can't find a text form of them, and I'm too lazy to look harder.


----------



## Cyndaquil

Can anybody make a more accurate translation of my name? See I'm Getting a Japanese Pokemon Game and I want my name to be as accurate as I can. I would like for it to be in symbol form I don't think its Kanji I think its katakana that D/P uses.


----------



## Harlequin

Using that other link my name is Yuan.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

I know my name in Japanese, it's Jan. This said it's Deanu. Failplz.

EDIT: Used second translator and it said I was Din. Doublefailplz.


----------



## Abwayax

surskitty said:


> Isn't 'hyaku' '100'?  That'd probably be easier.  >:|


It would be, but the thing's not actually a translator and won't actually translate "hundred" :P (hey, at least I'm not acting like some of the people in this thread saying that their Pokemon usernames were "translated" incorrectly when they weren't really translated... I don't think an actual translator handles pokemon either)


----------



## surskitty

Number 100 said:


> It would be, but the thing's not actually a translator and won't actually translate "hundred" :P (hey, at least I'm not acting like some of the people in this thread saying that their Pokemon usernames were "translated" incorrectly when they weren't really translated... I don't think an actual translator handles pokemon either)


Yeah, but I think sane people are ignoring the transliterator so.  :/


----------



## Peegeray

real name (lucy) is Rushi
username is Peejirayu


----------



## Darksong

Ameria. Looks like America without the C.
And my username is Derukusongu. :) cool.


----------



## surskitty

Darksong said:


> And my username is Derukusongu. :) cool.


Pretty freaking sure it'd be Daakusongu if the thing didn't suck.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Isaberure.

My name.

Kuripuchika.

My username. I like it~


----------



## Treechu

Kori

... :| Well this changed a whole bunch.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

This translator-whatever-thing isn't putting in stresses where there should be. For the person whose name was "Cor(e)y", and it came up with "Kori", it should be "Koorii". Same thing for pretty much all of these.


----------



## Daigonite

My real first name: Rachiru
My username on GSR: Chiron fu fururimanu
My username here: Deigonite. Lol, and "Daigo" is Steven's Japanese name.


----------



## Flora

^ You stole my name. :D


----------



## Ice tiger

Rachiru


----------



## Aobaru

Aobaru. Is Aobaru.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Cloutrice = Kuroutsurise
Pokemon = Pokemonu
The Cave of Dragonflies = Fu kabe ofu deragonfuriesu

Odd.

I like cake = I rike kake
Heracross = Herakurosu
Psychic Trio = Pushichiku tsurio


----------



## zuea

Japanese Username the same. zuea
Japanese Name:Marurisa


----------



## Alaphlosiam

If you guys would work on typing Romaji right, you wouldn't let weeaboos down.

For example, a lot of you are typing "-ise" as "-ise" in Romaji. Unless it suddenly becomes "ee-say" (pronounced as it is), you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Harley Quinn

Nadia is...Nadia.

How neat.


----------



## Dragon of Fire

Dragon of Fire= Deragon ofu fure.

Real name (Jacob)= Jakobu.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Dragon of Fire said:


> Dragon of Fire= Deragon ofu fure.
> 
> Real name (Jacob)= Jakobu.


Should be "doragon obu fai(y)aa". Or, if you were going for a literal translation, "hi no ryuu".


----------



## Dewgong

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Ariretsutsu Debunsuborougufu


I just realized how terrible this is. x____x

Ariretsutsu.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> Isn't your last name "Lynch"? o.O  I'd go with rinchi.


Zhorken, no, the 'y' sounds like an 'e' in my last name.


----------



## Zhorken

renchi, then, or possibly even renchu, though the former's more likely.


----------



## Koori Renchuu

Alaphlosiam said:


> This translator-whatever-thing isn't putting in stresses where there should be. For the person whose name was "Cor(e)y", and it came up with "Kori", it should be "Koorii". Same thing for pretty much all of these.


Or just go with the kun reading of ice!  I did it!



Zhorken the Ocelot said:


> renchi, then, or possibly even renchu, though the former's more likely.


I had a major weaboo moment and went with the closest Japanese approximation.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Koori Renchuu said:


> I had a major weaboo moment and went with the closest Japanese approximation.


That's what this whole thread _is_.


----------



## Zeph

I can do it without some random site, thanks very much.

Username: Zefirouso Kasutoforumu
Real name: Karumu
Middle name: Jon (Guess!)
Surname: Simupuson

But I prefer the Greek versions of my names anyway...


----------



## Flora

First name:Racheru 
Middle Name: Meri 
Last Name: Dorasu

I was expecting "Mari" and "Darasu." -.-


----------



## Amaguq

Username: Amaguku

Real Name: Buritsutani Furesa Koraru


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Zephyrous Castform said:


> I can do it without some random site, thanks very much.
> 
> Username: Zefirouso Kasutoforumu
> Real name: Karumu
> Middle name: Jon (Guess!)
> Surname: Simupuson
> 
> But I prefer the Greek versions of my names anyway...


For your username, since "Castform" isn't pronounced "Cast-forum" (that is, you don't really pronounce the _r_), "Kasutofoomu" might work better.


----------



## magic_eevee

my real name (Holly) is *Hori* in japanese.
and
my username in japanese is *Majiku eebee*


----------



## surskitty

magic_eevee said:


> my username in japanese is *Majiku eebee*


So 'Eevee' is pronounced 'eh beh' now?


----------



## Pikachu

Japanese Name: Rideha
Japanese Username:Pikachi


----------



## Alaphlosiam

magic_eevee said:


> my real name (Holly) is *Hori* in japanese.
> and
> my username in japanese is *Majiku eebee*


"Horii" and "Majik*k*u Iibuii".



			
				pikachu629 said:
			
		

> Japanese Username:Pikachi


Words cannot express the feelings inside me at the moment.


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Rizu.

Woah that sounds cool |D

And.. Tsuuirigufutsu deragonu.

Just... wtf? XD


----------



## surskitty

Alaphlosiam said:


> Words cannot express the feelings inside my at the moment.


but alaphlosiam there's clearly NO WAY AT ALL for japanese to have 'cha', 'cho', or 'chu'!

you'd think that whoever made that english -> failengrish thing would've thought about it being entirely possible :[


----------



## Alaphlosiam

surskitty said:


> you'd think that whoever made that english -> failengrish thing would've thought about it being entirely possible :[


Even a complete fucktard half-assing something like that would've gotten it, because something as elementary as making "cha", etc. would be in a Japanese _pre-school book_. This is why I hate weeaboos: they get everything wrong and don't even fucking realize it.


----------



## Abwayax

You know what I wonder? Why exactly does a link to some javascript application that just takes an English name and spits out a "transliteration"" that is usually incorrect, and if it is correct, if pronounced correctly *will probably sound almost exactly like the English name, albeit with an accent* gets SIX PAGES. It's like saying that taking a name and replacing every "y" with a "ie" makes it _different_ somehow. It doesn't.

[/rant]


----------



## Flametail von Karma

My username be Furametairu. Meh real name was waaaay too similar in Japanese, so I didn't post it.


----------



## surskitty

Alaphlosiam said:


> Even a complete fucktard half-assing something like that would've gotten it, because something as elementary as making "cha", etc. would be in a Japanese _pre-school book_. This is why I hate weeaboos: they get everything wrong and don't even fucking realize it.


You know what's really sad?  It's even on the kana + romaji charts that anyone can find in about three seconds with the power of Google.  IT HAS "CHA" _RIGHT THERE_ and yet whoever wrote these failtransliterators can't even get that.

Well, yeah: if they realized where they were screwing up, then they might not be completely inept and would not really quite deserve the label of 'weeaboo'.

I don't understand how someone could fail at doing the research THIS BADLY.





Number 100 said:


> You know what I wonder? Why exactly does a link to some javascript application that just takes an English name and spits out a "transliteration"" that is usually incorrect, and if it is correct, if pronounced correctly *will probably sound almost exactly like the English name, albeit with an accent* gets SIX PAGES. It's like saying that taking a name and replacing every "y" with a "ie" makes it _different_ somehow. It doesn't.


Because this is a Pokemon forum and nearly everyone is like JAPAN~~~~ and also apparently too dense to figure out how badly this thing sucks.





Flametail said:


> Meh real name was waaaay too similar in Japanese, so I didn't post it.


You have no idea what this thing does, do you.


----------



## Zhorken

Koori Renchuu said:


> I had a major weaboo moment and went with the closest Japanese approximation.


but it's _not_ the closest Japanese approximation.  Renchi is closer.


----------



## Poke4ever

First name: Erizabefu
Last name: Roderiguezu
Username(but without the number): Pokeeberu



Athasan said:


> For my real name, I get Natashi. It's... pretty much the same thing, just that the last "a" was turned into an "i"...
> 
> My username becomes Afusanu. Nice enough, I suppose. At least it isn't really long.
> 
> ...Just for fun, my middle name becomes Erizabefu and my last name Eruresegu.


wait, your middle name became Erizabefu? that's my first name in japanese!! though, i won't say what my name is in english...


----------



## Hikari Nijino

Charlotte (Real name) is Chirurotsute.

Nice one!


----------



## Dewgong

Poke4ever said:


> wait, your middle name became Erizabefu? that's my first name in japanese!! though, i won't say what my name is in english...


Elizabeth.


----------



## Silver

Real name:Auburei Michirure Sushiruria (translation:Aubrey Michelle Scillia)
Username:Shiruberu (trans:Silver)


----------



## Silver

Mom's name:Michirure Ree Sushiruria (Michelle Lee Scillia)
Mom's nickname:Mikuki (Micky)


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Number 100 said:


> You know what I wonder? Why exactly does a link to some javascript application that just takes an English name and spits out a "transliteration"" that is usually incorrect, and if it is correct, if pronounced correctly *will probably sound almost exactly like the English name, albeit with an accent* gets SIX PAGES. It's like saying that taking a name and replacing every "y" with a "ie" makes it _different_ somehow. It doesn't.
> 
> [/rant]


Because TCoD is full of weeaboos.

I'm going to restrain myself and stop correcting you dumbasses who have paid no heed to my corrections and rants. If you can't be fucked to read what a _REAL JAPANESE PERSON_ has to say about these "transhiterators", then you must not give a fuck about this at all.


----------



## Minish

Ehh, I'm pretty sure it would come up with sarasu or something and I can't be bothered to check. Even though it would ACTUALLY BE shirasu phonetically.

Yeah, I hate these translation things. GUYS, THIS IS NOT YOUR NAME IN JAPANESE. I love how the Japanese use a whole different alphabet for foreigners trying to write their name. XD

Oh and my real name would be Jurietto, I think. Or Juraietto apparently


----------



## Alaphlosiam

It really wasn't originally made for foreigners trying to see what their name is in Japanese, which, as you said, is an inaccurate phrase. _Katakana_ was originally for foreign phrases and terms and some company names and such.

To you weeaboos out there: STOP USING THIS SHIT AND JUST FUCKING FIGURE IT OUT YOURSELF. If it makes an "uh" kind of sound, it's probably an "a". 

...

Actually, fuck it, I'm not explaining it. GO FIND A PICTURE OF A CHART OF CHARACTERS AND ACTUALLY TRY TO FIGURE THIS SHIT OUT. If you "read" the "transliteration" and it doesn't sound at all what you'd think it sounds like (and people like me are bitching about it), then it's probably NOT RIGHT.


----------



## Minish

Alaphlosiam said:


> It really wasn't originally made for foreigners trying to see what their name is in Japanese, which, as you said, is an inaccurate phrase. _Katakana_ was originally for foreign phrases and terms and some company names and such.


Yeah, I know. And it's used more often for that. But still, it's awesome how there's just _no way_ for a foreigner to write their foreign name in kanji. And would look weird in hiragana. 8D


----------



## surskitty

Foreigners do usually pick kanji, though.  And Japanese people seem to be getting rather fond of English names... so you'd get things like - I don't actually know which of the three likely kanji combinations or two less-likely ones would be used for 'てんし' - being read 'anjiru'.  @_@


----------



## Alaphlosiam

You just _can't_ use kanji for foreign names, because it just doesn't work that way. You wouldn't put a Japanese word in the dictionary just because people overuse it, right? ... Karaoke, dammit. Well, you people don't pronounce it right.


----------



## surskitty

Doesn't mean they don't pick kanji to use, though, and have it be read differently than normal.  :/


----------



## spaekle

http://www.yournameinjapanese.com

^ This site seems a fair bit better? I don't really know much about Kanji, but it at least provides accurate transl*iter*ations.

...I felt dumb for calling the other thing a translator.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

surskitty said:


> Doesn't mean they don't pick kanji to use, though, and have it be read differently than normal.  :/


Those people think they'll be accepted in Japan and are generally surprised when they're laughed at by the general population. Best part is they don't know why.


----------



## Strawberry

Can a Japanese name have 3 Kanji in it? Because my name does. (Erika)


----------



## surskitty

Alaphlosiam said:


> Those people think they'll be accepted in Japan and are generally surprised when they're laughed at by the general population. Best part is they don't know why.


Which makes me wonder what random Japanese people are thinking when they name their offspring various English words and use the kanji of the closest translation.

It's dumb, but it happens anyway.  :/


----------



## Minish

Strawberry said:


> Can a Japanese name have 3 Kanji in it? Because my name does. (Erika)


I've seen names with three kanji before. And the length doesn't really matter either, because I've seen a reading for 'Matsumoto' and it's only one character.

That's really stupid, surskitty. o.o Don't they think it'll be exceptionally awkward for them in later life when people ask them how to say their kanji and they say some totally random English name?


----------



## Alaphlosiam

surskitty said:


> Which makes me wonder what random Japanese people are thinking when they name their offspring various English words and use the kanji of the closest translation.
> 
> It's dumb, but it happens anyway.  :/


Weeaboo...ism... works in the opposite way, too. Hence ganguro girls, or whatever the fuck they're called. Sluts need to die anyway. If they're gonna put stupid shit on their face, make it black metal facepaint.


----------



## surskitty

Cirrus said:


> That's really stupid, surskitty. o.o Don't they think it'll be exceptionally awkward for them in later life when people ask them how to say their kanji and they say some totally random English name?


Don't people think it'll be exceptionally awkward if they name their child "SEPHIROTH"?

People are dumb.  :(  JUST BECAUSE IT'S A BAD IDEA DOESN'T MEAN PEOPLE DON'T DO IT whyyyy ; ;





Alaphlosiam said:


> Weeaboo...ism... works in the opposite way, too. Hence ganguro girls, or whatever the fuck they're called. Sluts need to die anyway. If they're gonna put stupid shit on their face, make it black metal facepaint.


Don't forget the general fondness for RANDOM ENGLISH.

let's jumping


----------



## Alaphlosiam

surskitty said:


> Don't forget the general fondness for RANDOM ENGLISH.
> 
> let's jumping


>RANDOM ENGRISH
>ret's jumpingu
fix'd


----------



## OrangeAipom

Why do they have orange skin? @_@ Where could they come up with that?


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Why do you call yourselves "white" when you're more of a light peach color?


----------



## Vyraura

I'm white because it always snows 24/7 here.


----------



## OrangeAipom

Alaphlosiam said:


> Why do you call yourselves "white" when you're more of a light peach color?


I never did call myself white.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

I don't mean "you" as in "you, ArtificialFlavor", but "you" as in "you white people". The same way we get called yellow and, er, African(-Americans) get called "black", though that's almost true for some of the darker ones.


----------



## Dewgong

I will never forget how much I love this thread.


Alaphlosiam said:


> ... Karaoke, dammit. Well, you people don't pronounce it right.


The pronunciation of that word has always bothered me. People kind of made the word into (Kair-i-o-ki). Kair like Care.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Alaphlosiam said:


> I don't mean "you" as in "you, ArtificialFlavor", but "you" as in "you white people". The same way we get called yellow and, er, African(-Americans) get called "black", though that's almost true for some of the darker ones.



well we could say 'light beige', 'beige with a slightly yellower complexion' and 'varying shades of brown' but that's a mouthfull.
Anyway I've never heard anyone say 'yo check out that yellow guy', I've always heard Asian but I dunno :v

Why is everyone throwing a shitfit over mistranslated Japanese anyway. I see people make mistakes in French all the time but I don't go 'YOU FUCKING CUNTS IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE THE OTHER TENSE NOT THE COMPOSITE PAST FUCKING WEAFRENCH FUCKERS JESUS TITTYFUCKING CHRIST ''*AMERICANS/BRITS/RUSSIANS/MEXICANS/ATLANTIS-PEOPLE*'' *EYEROLL*'
i like to imagine this exact thing is happening on a japanese forum somewhere with a 'your name in english!' thread and some guys are pissing themselves correcting them exactly like here.


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Alaphlosiam said:


> African(-Americans) get called "black", though that's almost true for some of the darker ones.


No, dude, not really.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Kratos Aurion said:


> No, dude, not really.


he's the guy who calls black people niggers unironically


----------



## Kratos Aurion

Mmm.

By the way, I approve of the word "weafrench".


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> well we could say 'light beige', 'beige with a slightly yellower complexion' and 'varying shades of brown' but that's a mouthfull.
> Anyway I've never heard anyone say 'yo check out that yellow guy', I've always heard Asian but I dunno :v
> 
> Why is everyone throwing a shitfit over mistranslated Japanese anyway. I see people make mistakes in French all the time but I don't go 'YOU FUCKING CUNTS IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE THE OTHER TENSE NOT THE COMPOSITE PAST FUCKING WEAFRENCH FUCKERS JESUS TITTYFUCKING CHRIST ''*AMERICANS/BRITS/RUSSIANS/MEXICANS/ATLANTIS-PEOPLE*'' *EYEROLL*'
> i like to imagine this exact thing is happening on a japanese forum somewhere with a 'your name in english!' thread and some guys are pissing themselves correcting them exactly like here.


Except not many people give a shit about the French, and vice versa.

And I've put up with it all my life. I guess it starts to piss me off after a while. Kind of like the way people immediately assume all martial arts are "kuh-rah-tee".


----------



## OrangeAipom

Alaphlosiam said:


> I don't mean "you" as in "you, ArtificialFlavor", but "you" as in "you white people". The same way we get called yellow and, er, African(-Americans) get called "black", though that's almost true for some of the darker ones.




But I'm not white. D:

Even if French is spoken by X% of people, nothing good ever comes from France or whatever.


----------



## surskitty

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Why is everyone throwing a shitfit over mistranslated Japanese anyway. I see people make mistakes in French all the time but I don't go 'YOU FUCKING CUNTS IT'S SUPPOSED TO BE THE OTHER TENSE NOT THE COMPOSITE PAST FUCKING WEAFRENCH FUCKERS JESUS TITTYFUCKING CHRIST ''*AMERICANS/BRITS/RUSSIANS/MEXICANS/ATLANTIS-PEOPLE*'' *EYEROLL*'


but it'd be funny if you did :(  Or at least fun to read.





> i like to imagine this exact thing is happening on a japanese forum somewhere with a 'your name in english!' thread and some guys are pissing themselves correcting them exactly like here.


well yeah people loev bitching


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Alaphlosiam said:


> Except not many people give a shit about the French, and vice versa.


why should they care about japan then
i mean france has produced and continues to produce many great things that aren't cartoons or martial arts
i mean those two reasons are the only ones as to why everyone luvs japan because no one cares about actual culture



surskitty said:


> but it'd be funny if you did :(  Or at least fun to read.


okay


----------



## OrangeAipom

Wait, the English language has no rules.

Damn, I forgot.


----------



## Dewgong

surskitty said:


> well yeah people loev bitching


I love watching people bitch. It all works out.


----------



## Alaphlosiam

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> why should they care about japan then
> i mean france has produced and continues to produce many great things that aren't cartoons or martial arts
> i mean those two reasons are the only ones as to why everyone luvs japan because no one cares about actual culture


Except weeaboos.

There's also cars and all that. And that stereotype that the Japanese take crappy American junk and improve it or some bullshit like that.


----------

